
Best Data Science // Online Data Analysis Forums? - data36
Hey, what kind of Data Science &#x2F;&#x2F; Online Data Analysis forums do you browse and use - as a source of knowledge and&#x2F;or useful information regarding to the topic? (Not interested in blogs, just forums, where everyone can participate.)<p>This is my list, but I want to expand it: - Data Science Subreddit - HackerNews by Ycombinator - Data Science Facebook Groups - GrowthHackers.com Data Science&#x2F;Analytics Channels - Medium.com - related authors - Twitter - related people<p>+I go to a local Data Science Meetup monthly. Do you have anymore suggestions?<p>Thanks!
======
marcussousa
[http://www.kdnuggets.com/](http://www.kdnuggets.com/)

~~~
data36
Thanks, I know KDNuggets, but it's a news portal / blog, and not a forum - or
am I missing something? : )

